# vb6 runtime help



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

hope this is not a stupid request for help.here go's i installed vb6
runtime files from a floppy disk and they installed okay'' i think. heres why i think. i thought when you installed vb6 runtime it should after installation it should be in your add\remove programs
but after install its not there so i am thinking somethings wrong. so i want to delete this vb6 runtime file and reinstall it properly but my trouble is i cannot find it in search for files and folders so what do i put in search box to find it.here is what i put to find it
vb6 runtime so realy all i want to do is uninstall vb6 runtime and reinstall it.what do i do.tia.col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It won't be in add/remove programs. You could if you want try the download and install again.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?ID=FH;EN-US;vbruntime&FR=0&SD=GN&LN=EN-US&CT=SD&SE=NONA

But you can also do file searches and just verify that you have the latest versions. To verify a version, right click on the file and select Properties > Version.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=192461


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

rollin'rog thanks for you reply.i downloaded from microsoft vb60runtimesp5. 0.99 mb. is that the right one i need as i want to start afresh as of now. i want to delete the runtime files
i have on my pc.and i do a search and cannot find them what do i put in the search box to find them i put vb6 runtime and i get nothing
i must be doing something wrong.how do i start from scratch.tia.col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That one is fine. You don't need to delete anything, the installer will handle everything that needs to be handled.

Just run the setup file and it will do the rest. You may need to reboot afterwards, I don't remember.

It's best to copy the setup file to the hard drive and not run it from a floppy if that's where you have it. You don't want the floppy in the drive if a reboot is needed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Col:

The Visual Basic Runtime 6.0 SP5 install will *not* appear in the Add/Remove Program list. If you are unsure if the install went correctly, you can reinstall it and it won't hurt anything. You can download it from here.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

The Visual Basic Runtime 6.0 SP5 install will not appear in the Add/Remove Program list. If you are unsure if the install went correctly, you can reinstall it and it won't hurt anything. You can download it from here.

flavallee. thanks for replying i understand what your saying but what i would like to really do is for my own benifit is to delete everything on my pc to do with vbruntime and when every thing is deleted reinstall vbruntime 6.0 and see if it fixes my problem
sorry i am not to good in giving technical info on problems.tia.col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Col, the files the update replaces are listed in this link, as I mentioned before:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=192461

You would have to do a file search for each one and rename it or delete it. I don't know what the consequences of doing that would be, but you're welcome to try.

I don't think its going to resolve anything that the update alone would not.

Why not discuss the actual problem itself?


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Rollin' Rog:_
> *Col, the files the update replaces are listed in this link, as I mentioned before:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=192461
> ...


rolin rog. well the problem is this game i downloaded from a reputable site its called aussie slots. i have downloaded its slots
before and i have no problems with the games.but now the game is playing up. as you would probably no on a five reel slot machine
all the reels spin in unison the problem i am having now is some of the reels are hanging for a while, then try to spin.and when the freespins feature comes up the icons for the feature slow the game
terribly. i cannot understand whats going on because they worked properly before i have the right requirements my pc is
450mhz 192mb ram win me nvidia ge force 64mb ram i cannot
work it out why they wont work properly any ideas. remembering
i am not to tech minded probably a bit over newbie.col.tia.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried removing and reinstalling it (or is it just a standalone executable?). If there is a Program Files folder for the game that stores data for the game, that should be deleted before the reinstall as well, if it does not get removed.

You might want to post the question in the Games forum.

VB runtime files would likely have nothing to do with the symptoms you describe -- if they were involved the game would produce an immediate runtime error or other message.

You may well have a conflct with some other installed program and you should try doing some "clean boot" troubleshooting -- or at least terminating (end tasking) all processes execpt Explorer and Systray before launching the game. If it is an online game and you want to stay connected, leave rnapp enabled as well.

If the game runs with just those two or three processes in the Close Programs Window (what you see when you do a ctrl-alt-del), then you have a conflict with one of the processes you terminated.

I would suggest you also include a copy/paste of a HijackThis Scanlog in any future post, it will help us determine if you have any malware interfering which needs to be removed.

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

rollin rog.

thanks i will try that heres that log from hijack this i have not
touched it couldyou please look at it and tell me what to do next

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 7:42:45 PM, on 9/03/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOTREK\GOTREK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS1977\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.optusnet.com.au/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://members.goconnect.net/members/index.shtml
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38043.7036342593
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab

i did notice some real player stuff on it i myself or anybody i no
has downloaded anything to do with real player i use media player.hope this helps tia.col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Frankly it's a pretty clean Scanlog. The only thing there that I might think could cause some interferrence would be AVG; you can try temporarily disabling it to test.

Have you tried removing and reinstalling the program itself?

But you also have WinME. How long has this problem existed, and have you considered doing a System Restore to a date that precedes it -- since you say the program was working ok at one time?


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Rollin' Rog:_
> *Frankly it's a pretty clean Scanlog. The only thing there that I might think could cause some interferrence would be AVG; you can try temporarily disabling it to test.
> 
> Have you tried removing and reinstalling the program itself?
> ...


 rollin rog. yes the game worked okay with AVG going before this
problem. it started before so i did a complete reformat and the problem started again i have downloaded the game several times and reinstalled it and it keeps incurring the same problem i have even burnt game to disk and tried it on a friends pc it worked no problems is there any way of checking a pc for any corrupted files or anything that could cause issues like this i was wondering if something is currupted some where that could be causing it because every other game on this pc works okay and no problems
hope you have some more ideas.tia.col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

WinME doesn't have a scan for corrupted files; but typically a corrupt file will let you know its corrupt by producing a repeatable fault. You are not getting any error messages.

The problem is symptomatic of either something conflicting with the program or a lack of memory or other resources.

You haven't told me whether this game is played on line or offline. Also do try disabling McAfee and other processes in the End task Window other than Explorer, Systray, and rnnapp if online and test.

Do you know whether this game uses Macromedia Flash or MS JAVA (Virtual Machine)? It could be the problems lies in one of those programs.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

Do you know whether this game uses Macromedia Flash or MS JAVA (Virtual Machine)? It could be the problems lies in one of those programs.
rollin rog. no its a download all i no is you need vb6 runtime files
for it to run properly.you also suggested memory my pc says in system properties performance tab 192mb ram system resource 
64% free your system is configured for optimal performance i have
even run game with only explorer running and system tray and its still not running right .what if i installed win me again over itself
would that fix any possible problems.tia.col. also now my screen 
page wont scroll properly its only moving up and down a little bit at a time with each click of scroll bar.col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It might; but I'm wondering now if this isn't a video driver problem.

If you right click on My Computer and select Properties > Performance > Graphics. You should see a hardware slider. Is it set to Full?

Also you might want to go to Start > Run and enter

*dxdiag*

Run a full set of tests and see if there are any problems.

I think I would try updating or reinstalling the Video drivers before trying a WinME reinstall -- which will require you to reinstall all critical updates as well.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

rollin rog, the slider is on full i did go there first and turned it down one notch and now its set back to full i have done a directx
check. and on all tests it says no problems. now the drivers for this nvidia g force mx440_8x 64 ram card has drivers for win. me.
the number for the drivers i am using now is 5/2/03 wich came with card and when you go to device manager it says this device
isworking alright i tried to update the driver and downloaded them from nvidia drivers 53.04dec\9. 03 and deleted the other ones and it made my screen go smaller and i couldn't get it back
to the full screen. i had to do a system restore to fix it. l really appreciate your ongoing help with this its driving me crazy to because it really did work properly when i first got it.thanks again.
col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Whew; it's not the type of problem that would motivate me to do a reinstall even if I were certain it would fix it since there are so many updates that would have to be reloaded. But I'm about out of ideas on this except for one very long shot.

You can try a registry "repair". In WinME this command can be run from the Start menu, though the system will want to restart to carry it out so everything should be closed. The command is:

scanreg /fix


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

rollin.rog. well there you go. now, you see how much i no. didn't
no you could do that. with respect to you but wouldn,t that be where the problem probably is. is it an easy fix for me to understand i just go to run on start menu type scanreg/fix
and hope. thanks rollin rog i will try it.col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's a real longshot Col, the kind of thing I suggest when I'm flat out of other ideas.

If the game is accessing the registry during these runs, AND if the registry is bloated with dead space or misconfigured entries, scanreg /fix may clean things up a bit. Make sure you have a space after scanreg 

I doubt this is the problem, but it won't hurt to try, and if it does, you can enter: scanreg /restore and restore the previous or even use System Restore.

You might also try a defrag, though again I really don't think this is the issue but doing it occasionally can help programs load faster and access their files quicker.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

rollin rog, thanks for all your help and patience i tried that scanreg \fix its very quick near instant.when it finished it said on bottom task bar finished scanreg it did not ask for restart but it didn't matter because game is still the same. (perhaps one of my memory modules if thats the right word is going bad) other than that i am stumped col. ps\what if i send you the game you might be able to check it out and see if its screwing with the registry
it would be win zipped about 3 mb what do you think.col.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

rollin rog back again .i dont no if this helps me or not.i went to a site its called bug killer downloaded it and ran a scan it picked up
32 errors.errors where
invalid clsid 1
currupt help files 10
missing shortcuts 21

could you or any of your pc savvy friends tell if any of these errors could be a problem causer or are they bad and should be deleted.
or would require a reformat.tia.col.
ps/ is there any online bug killer programs that you would no of
or free one they want$59.00 and its US and i am in OZ no credit cards.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Col, I can say with 99.9% certainty that none of those "errors" would be involved in the problem. I would recommend that you not use such programs, they are often wrong about which "help" files are corrupt or no longer needed and it takes some real expertise to verify their information.

As for the "missing shortcuts" each one of these would have to be evaluated but typically if a shortcut is missing you either have the option of running the program directly or you get an error message when Windows looks for what does not exist.

The clsid is a unique program identifier, any reinstall of the slots program would have taken care of anything associated with it. The clsid it is talking about is probably just something leftover from an uninstall and every registry is full of them. I'm surprised it didn't find more.

If you do want to use the program, absolutely make sure it provides a method to restore what it fixes from a backup, and keep that restore handy indefinitely.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

rollin rog. thanks i will take your advice and delete that pogram.
i will do a refomat and only install win me and my internet dial up and nothing else then reinstall that game and see if that fixes
every thing.i will let you no if it works ok.thanks again.col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome, however if you do that I recommend that you install an antivirus program promptly and the recent critical IE updates. Or else install a different browser such as Opera or Mozilla.

I am always reluctant to see people do formats or even just reinstalls unless their computers are hoplessly screwed up.

There is one other thing it occurs to me you might want to try testing, and that is to try lowering your Screen Resolution and Color Depth a notch.

If 1024x, try 800x and don't use higher than 16bit true color.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Rollin' Rog:_
> *You're welcome, however if you do that I recommend that you install an antivirus program promptly and the recent critical IE updates. Or else install a different browser such as Opera or Mozilla.
> 
> I am always reluctant to see people do formats or even just reinstalls unless their computers are hoplessly screwed up.
> ...


 rollin rog. re ie critical updates i have that cd microsoft just brought out security updates feb 2004. and i am using resolution
800x600 high colour 16 bit. this pc has only 16 colours.256colours.
high colours 16 bit.true colours 32 bit. and i dont no what you mean by colour depth a notch. col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Color depth is the range of options you see from 16 color to 32bit true color.

If you have it set at 16bit true color that is a normal setting which should not overtax any video card running a game like that.

You won't see any improvement dropping down a notch from what you have, so just ignore my last suggestion.

Glad you have the CD, I'm sure it will help. If it doesn't contain this update:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;811630

You want to install it before any IE "cumulative" updates or you will likely lose access to some "help and support" functions.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

rollin rog.do you mean install 811630 before the updates on cd
col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Just install it before you install the "IE cumulative" patch

http://www.microsoft.com/security/security_bulletins/20040210_windows.asp

Actually there is a later one (February 2004) than is on the CD, but any of them will break the Help and Support index if the 811630 update is not installed.

Microsoft says installing the 811630 patch can be done afterwards, but I've seen a few threads where this apparently did not work, so I recommend you install it before the IE cumulative stuff.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you right click on my computer, then go to properties, performance, what shows there? Also on the main tab, does the entire amount of ram appear? Is the video card an add in card?


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Can you right click on my computer, then go to properties, performance, what shows there? Also on the main tab, does the entire amount of ram appear? Is the video card an add in card? *


 aca candy i have 192mb ram and under performance tab it also
says 192mb ram. every thing is working okay no probs dirext x
any how have reformatted and everythings fine at the moment
the card is nvidia g force 440 8x 64mb ram the drivers for the card are dated 5/2/03 i dont really no how to update them and if theres new drivers i dont really no what ones i need. and how to install them properly.tia.col.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can go to the NVidia website and check to see if there are updated drivers.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

yes i no that but my problem there is. i dont no which ones to get
for my pc.and i dont really no how to install them.i did download the drivers once for my previous graphic card and i wrecked my size of screen on the desktop it made the screen go black about a quarter of a inch and i could not get it back the same as it was (full screen).so i reformated, with the old drivers so it would go back to how it was. aca candy could you at your conveniance
tell me which drivers i need and how to install them properly
so they dont make any major changes. my card is a nvidia
g force mx 440-8x64ram . under general in device manager
it says display adapters 162. under driver it says driver 5/2/03 so i really dont have a clue what i need and whats the latest
tia.col.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The site doesn't appear to be working right now, so I can't check for drivers.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win9x_53.04

I found the same drivers as you, so I hesitate to have you go thru that again.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

aca candy.thanks for that. so its back to the drawing board i have not got a clue, now why this game is not working properly
i have done every thing i even went to pit stop and it checked my
pc. and it said check intenet explorer security setting and add more ram from what i have 192mb to 256 mb thats all they suggested.i have also reformatted. i only have 0.98 gb on a 13 gb hard disk.and in device mgr under performance tab it says 192 mb ram your system is configured for optimal performance.is there any where on the internet besides pitstop to have your
hardware and every thing checker online.tia.col.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm wondering, will the game run in safemode? The colors will look like caca, but.....it may rule out some things.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

aca candy. never thought of doing that great idea i will try it. acacandy what am i looking for if it runs okay in safe mode.col. 
thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I just want to know if it runs there correctly.  If so, we may have some other driver issues. If not, then, nothing ventured, nothing gained 

Signing off for the night, so will check back for you findings mañana


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I just want to know if it runs there correctly.  If so, we may have some other driver issues. If not, then, nothing ventured, nothing gained
> 
> Signing off for the night, so will check back for you findings mañana  *


 aca candy you hit the nail right on the head.the game runs perfect no hesitation what so ever no sign of freezing or hanging
all 5 reels are spinning equally.to me its working how it used to.col.thanks again i really appreciate your help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmm...well, that is good, I guess......now where to go from here 

Start, run, then type msconfig and hit enter, on the main tab there, is there a check mark in autoexec.bat and config.sys?


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Hmmm...well, that is good, I guess......now where to go from here
> 
> Start, run, then type msconfig and hit enter, on the main tab there, is there a check mark in autoexec.bat and config.sys? *


 acacandy, exscuse my ignorance what am i looking for what do i do in msconfig.i dont really understand what your saying.col.
aca candy iwent to msconfig pressed enter and a dialog box came
up called system configuration utility but there was no main tab
mine just had 1st general.2nd system.ini.3rdwin.ini.4th staticvxds.
5th start up. 6th evviroment 7th international no where, was main tab.so i could not see if there was a tick in autoexe and
config sys.col.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry....general tab, I guess I meant, maint tab, being the 'first tab' that one would see.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Sorry....general tab, I guess I meant, maint tab, being the 'first tab' that one would see. *


okay thanks. my has under general tab.
1/normal start up ticked
2/diagnostic start not ticked
3/selective start up not ticked

4/process system ini file ticked
5process wini file ticked
6load static vxds ticked
7load start up ticked
8load enviroment varibles ticked

thats about all it says.col.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try unticking startup, autoexec.bat and config.sys

Then if the problem doesn't occur, re-check them one by one to see wherein the problem lies.

If in the startup tab you will have to selectively disable startups in there to test. I'd start with the AVG entries


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Rollin' Rog:_
> *Try unticking startup, autoexec.bat and config.sys
> 
> Then if the problem doesn't occur, re-check them one by one to see wherein the problem lies.
> ...


rollin rog,i am sorry but i don't no what you mean auto exec and config. system where do i find them to untick. they don't show up in msconfig start up or system configuration utility is there a simpler way to explain how to me i don't no much technically 
col.tia.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Clear the check for "load startup group" here:
.










http://home.earthlink.net/~leetutor/FixWin/SysTools/msconfig.htm

Then reboot and see if you still have the problem.

If the problem doesn't occur with the startup group not loading, then proceed to try to isolate it to an individual file under the startup tab. Leave statemgr and Scanregistry enabled, but test the others, particularly McAfee

see also>

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q281995


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rog, oops, he's running ME  Isn't that a tad different


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah the WinME version will look a little different and have some different tabs. No autoexec.bat or config.sys -- an "environment" tab instead.

But the "startup group" is still there and that should be unchecked for testing.

I've edited that post now to reflect the difference.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

If the problem doesn't occur with the startup group not loading, then proceed to try to isolate it to an individual file under the startup tab. Leave statemgr and Scanregistry enabled, but test the others, particularly McAfee

rollin rog. thaks i understand what you mean now.i dont use Mc fee i have AVG so i will disable that.also i printed the info at
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q281995 i will try and follow it.also as you would have read in my previous posts to aca candy who i might add, has been a great help.this problem doesn't happen in safe mode the reels spin properly does this narrow down the problem.col. you guys are a great help.thanks again.


----------

